# Red Spectrum T5 bulbs



## Bongofury (Aug 4, 2015)

Can Red Spectrum T5 bulbs be used for flower ?  And if they can, is a different ballast needed? I was thinking of having an Auto plant grow changing to the redt5's in the veg tent after the photo period's go 12/12 in another tent. I was thinking again.


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 4, 2015)

the blub would have to be  the wattage the ballast is built to push........ there are 3 different wattages of T5's I know of........ the high output one isn't nearly energy efficient as the lowest wattage t5....... t5 veg great........ not so good at flower....... if they were we'd all be using them.


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 4, 2015)

Thanks Grower. So your saying the t5's will work but would not be energy efficient?


----------



## Grower13 (Aug 4, 2015)

you'll loose quality of bud


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 4, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> you'll loose quality of bud



OH, Sounds like I should get a tubular air cooled 600 watt HPS so it will fit in my 2X4X5' tent. Thank Grower.


----------



## zem (Aug 5, 2015)

Bongofury said:


> OH, Sounds like I should get a tubular air cooled 600 watt HPS so it will fit in my 2X4X5' tent. Thank Grower.



that would be a good idea, you can later upsize to 3x4 with that same ligh


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 5, 2015)

We had someone here who used T5s all the way through and I'm thinking it was Weedhopper.  While they will work, an HPS, if you can swing it, will produce a lot more.


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2015)

Yes they will work,,and i got some pretty decent bud,,,but HPS is even better.

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showpost.php?p=819918&postcount=19


----------



## Bongofury (Aug 5, 2015)

weedhopper weedhopper. Thanks


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 5, 2015)

Welcome my friend.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Aug 9, 2015)

Grower13 said:


> you'll loose quality of bud


 
Ive been flowering with T5s for years and you will not lose quality...  your yields will not be spectacular but the bud def is TOP SHELF if you can grow... 

I run 5-2bulb fixtures in a 2x4 tent...  6 bloom and 4 veg bulbs 8 plants this run... last one to get chopped today but its gonna be over 9zips jarred...   most of the pics I have posted here are T5 flowered buds... :48:


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 9, 2015)

Yeah I loved my T5 grows,,all I had to do was change bulbs when i went from vegg to flower. Plus i could keep them right on top of the canopy. My Buds were not as huge as ive seen from HPS,,but they were nice and fairly dense.


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2015)

I used a 6 bulb HO T5 fixture for plants in veg state for years.

I once bought the 2700 kelvin bulbs and used them to flower some Blueberry. I got some nice bud!

The buds were not as dense as using a HPS light, but they smoked great and were very potent. I was pleasantly surprised.

Make sure you don't use the T5s sold in say Lowes. They will not work well for flowering. The High Output T5 fixture and bulbs will be needed.

All the best to you and your grows!


----------



## burnin1 (Aug 12, 2015)

Oh by the way.  I was told HO T5s would not work for flowering by two other growers.  

I ended up selling that fixture and the bulbs to one of them!

He periodically uses that fixture for flowering.  ha ha


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 12, 2015)

Yeah thats funny. My buds were flowered by T5s,,,and they tasted awesome and were very potent.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 19, 2015)

I am on my 4th grow so I am no expert but I use t5 bulbs from start to finish. I am in my 6th week of some buckeye purple and super buckeye now. I have used a 4 bulb fixture but this grow added a 2 bulb. Getting some frosty buds. Have been growing Thai so they have had airy buds. We will see in a few weeks how the t5 bulbs work for me with indica dominant strains.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Aug 19, 2015)

And I use 2700 kelvin go bulbs for the most part but have 2 10000 kelvin bulbs with uv a. Uv is spoda increase trichinae production I have heard...


----------



## WeedHopper (Aug 25, 2015)

My T5 grows look as good as any LED grows ive seen.


----------



## Rosebud (Aug 25, 2015)

That is awesome you guys! I had no idea. Jaam, i didn't know you flowered with T5's.  I love my T5's too. had no idea you could flower with them.   See, old dog, new tricks.

I must be getting old, duh, but the sound of HPS and the energy they take is off putting. One reason i like LED, is they are quiet. But, if you can do it with T5's ...very cool.


----------



## oldsman (Oct 24, 2015)

I've had no problem using T5s for both veg and bloom.I have two 2x4 8 bulb fixtures going atm,one with veg bulbs and the other with bloom.I am currently using both for flowering along with my 600w hps and all I'm noticing is a little size difference.Use what ya got to get what ya can! I just noticed this is post "420" for me.Not bad for a 6 year total!LOL


----------



## orangesunshine (Oct 24, 2015)

all you all using the T5 for the entire grow cycle may be interested to know that Hortilux came out with bulb a few months back that includes an Ultra Violet spectrum UVA and UVB---they be a bit pricey but not recommended to replace all the bulbs anyhow---i been using 2 in an 8 bulb fixture since i found them for veg---thinking about adding 2 more---haven't really noticed any difference in growth on my 2nd cycle with them combined with the blue veg spectrum---but would like to see how they perform with the reds and oranges in the flowering cycle

here it is---http://growershouse.com/hortilux-powerveg-full-spectrum-with-uv-4ft-t5-ho-bulb


----------



## WeedHopper (Oct 24, 2015)

I will be giving them a try if I ever get to grow again.
My Son,his wife and my beautiful Granddaughter are living with me and the Wifey right now..
As everyone knows here,,,I loves my Granddaughter very very much because we have pretty much raised her,,,,but her Parent's are a big pain in fhe Ace.:doh:


----------



## oldsman (Nov 14, 2015)

Just thought I would throw these up here.These are t5 from veg thru to present state.Some were under veg bulbs others under bloom bulbs,both 4ft 8 bulb fixtures.One gallon bags with Happy Frog soil,FF Tiger bloom,molassas and cal-mag.I kinda half-*** things but I keep myself smoking! 

View attachment 003.jpg


View attachment 009.jpg


View attachment 010.jpg


View attachment 019.jpg


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 14, 2015)

Nice job. Looking real good. I really like growing with HOT5s. All I had to do was change out the bulbs.I also used a 4ft 8 tube fixture.


----------



## hippy59 (Nov 14, 2015)

mt first auto was under just the blue t5 HO and mine did well, but much better under HPS. still potent just not as much of it.


----------



## hippy59 (Nov 14, 2015)

orangesunshine said:


> all you all using the T5 for the entire grow cycle may be interested to know that Hortilux came out with bulb a few months back that includes an Ultra Violet spectrum UVA and UVB---they be a bit pricey but not recommended to replace all the bulbs anyhow---i been using 2 in an 8 bulb fixture since i found them for veg---thinking about adding 2 more---haven't really noticed any difference in growth on my 2nd cycle with them combined with the blue veg spectrum---but would like to see how they perform with the reds and oranges in the flowering cycle
> 
> here it is---http://growershouse.com/hortilux-powerveg-full-spectrum-with-uv-4ft-t5-ho-bulb



there is another grower somewere that used the uvb or uva bulbs that they use in aquariums to keep corral and plants alive and loved them. he only used 3 in a 24 bulb setup.


----------



## hippy59 (Nov 14, 2015)

nice buds oldsman. is that a 442 by chance?


----------



## oldsman (Nov 14, 2015)

Hippy that's a 1969 Hurst Olds, not mine unfortunately! On this run of plants I had to use all my fixtures, 2 t5's and one 600w hps. Sowed 13 seeds and got 13 ladies so I just ran with it


----------



## Bongofury (Nov 14, 2015)

oldsman said:


> Just thought I would throw these up here.These are t5 from veg thru to present state.Some were under veg bulbs others under bloom bulbs,both 4ft 8 bulb fixtures.One gallon bags with Happy Frog soil,FF Tiger bloom,molassas and cal-mag.I kinda half-*** things but I keep myself smoking!



Nice buds oldsman.


----------

